# Making a Slideshow on a Mac question



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

Hey All,

I have to make a slideshow on my mac today for a friends upcoming wedding. What program would you recommend that i use... iphoto? imovie? something else...

thanks,

Daniel


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

The easiest way is iPhoto. It would look great on a projector, with a higher resolution than what is available playing from a DVD.

If the final output is TV, iMovie & iDVD are a great combination.


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

Another option, although not free, is to use Boinx software's Fotomagico.
Makes great photo slideshow and is so easy to use.
http://boinx.com/fotomagico/overview/


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

iPhoto was _made_ for slideshows. You don't have to look any further.


----------



## MacMaster (Jan 22, 2006)

*Quick & Easy SlideShow*

As others have mentioned, just create the slideshow in iPhoto with music from your iTunes Library.

When finished, simply export to QuickTime. This will give you the nicest transitions during playback. You can either run the QuickTime Movie directly from you Mac, or burn to an iDVD project and playback on a standard DVD player.


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

What everybody else said.

I like to make mine in iDVD and iMovie. iPhoto slide show is great, but can't do as much customizing as I can with the other two apps.


----------



## Glipt (Aug 7, 2003)

I have done a few with Final Cut Studio and am doing the exact same thing right now. Actually getting paid for it. The last one I did was from some very low res scans someone else had done and I was impressed with the quality once it got to the TV.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

For "a slide show"? iPhoto for speed and ease.

For a more sophiosticated video montage with greatre control over Ken Burns, different transitions, etc.? iMovie for more refinedresults. You can do more in iMovie than you can in iPhoto. But hey; in the mundane world of Powerpoint slideshows, anything from iLife will look great.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

As stated here, it depends on what you are looking for. My daughter went to Europe on a school trip. We got together when she got back, had dinner and I:

- loaded her pics from her SD cards before the appetizer arrived
- fixed those pics that needed to be flipped in vertical while we munched on our appetizers
- put the Powerbook away while we ate our main course
- gave her and her brother a preview while we had dessert
- tried to export to iDVD but it was taking too long (400+ pictures)
- got home that night, exported it into iDVD, added a couple of drop photos and it is all ready to burn and give to her the next time I see her

Twenty years ago I used to do slide shows for my buddies of the pics I would take of weekends away, golf trips, b-day parties, etc. My most adventurous involved a couple of projectors and a dissolve unit and a sound synchronization unit with a multiple track tape deck. 

I'm about to start to digitalize those slides and I've already started to play with iMovie. As mentioned earlier you have more control over the transitions, the Ken Burn's effects, sound synchronization, etc. I look at what this stuff does now and remember what struggles I'd go through 20 years ago and I am just amazed!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

OOPS! Sorry! I posted in the wrong, but very similar, thread :O


----------



## Demosthenes X (Sep 23, 2004)

iPhoto is great, but for long slideshows it gets BORING. I sat through an awful lot of slideshows in high school, and no ammount of music or iPhoto zooms can make up for a bad presentation...

If you don't have many photos, iPhoto will be great. Or if all your pictures are amazing.  But two words of advice:

1) Don't show every last picture! Just the best ones. After 100 pictures, people will stop caring.
2) If you do have lots of pictures, try to make it interesting. Put it into iMovie, do some fancy sound synching, and make it exciting. There are some really great photo-based flash animations on the web that sync with sound, do something similar and people will WANT to watch it.

But please don't just show 100 pictures to a song and call it a day.


----------

